# New to me Logan 10"



## Cason (Sep 2, 2013)

Well,

I did alot of searching over about a month and started to get discouraged. I didn't want to come to the decision of buying a Grizzly since I love vintage heavy machinery. I was about to give up when I saw this Logan on eBay. I figured it was probably somewhere up north, Connecticut being my luck. NOPE! Would ya believe it? 10 miles from my house!

Hopped in the truck and put my hands on it. Being an amateur I knew enough about what I was looking at to get myself in trouble. Turns out, the gentleman who had it for sale was a retired machinist for Delta of 27 years. A few hours of shooting the BS and I paid him a deposit to hold it.

Right now I am just waiting for the spot to put it to open up. Should have her at my place and settled in this weekend!

What do you guys think?

I cannot remember the exact model number. Probably because I was in awe of the condition this vintage lathe was in. Can anyone give me a positive ID? I am thinking a 200-201-L something around that. Anyways, PICS!


----------



## RandyM (Sep 3, 2013)

She is BEAUTIFUL! Ready to start making chips. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chuck K (Sep 3, 2013)

I believe it's a 200.  Did you get the gears with it?  You will need them to make threads and to change your feeds.  Looks clean!

Chuck


----------



## Redlineman (Sep 3, 2013)

WOW;

That's been nicely cleaned up! Looks to be a 200, post '43 I'd guess. The drum switch has been moved (see holes in belt guard frame), the color "is not correct," and the handy drawers have been added, but other than that it looks pretty authentic and super sanitary. Serial number is on the tailstock end just behind the front way. More pics please!

Looks like you've joined the club in fine style!


----------



## Cason (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks for the praise guys!

Yeah she is very nice. I think she will serve me well for the time being. If I can get these dies to market, who knows? I might be able to upgrade and get some more machine shop equipment! I find myself staring at a Bridgeport machine at work everytime I walk in 

I will be picking her up this weekend hopefully if plans work out. I will then take some higher res more detailed pictures for y'all's viewing pleasure 

I did get the change gears. I believe it is a complete set. I have attached a picture of them. I also have a 4 jaw chuck along with the Pratt 3 jaw that is currently on the machine. I will be working with some 1/2" stressproof rod or O1 drill rod for part of these dies, so I am thinking about upgrading to a collet chuck. Can anyone make any suggestions in this regard? I haven't really done much research into them yet.


----------



## Chuck K (Sep 3, 2013)

I can't tell you where to buy a collet chuck...but I can tell you where not to buy one.  The collet chucks from CDCO are complete scrap.  I don't know if Frank even sells them anymore.  I think he got tired of taking them back and refunding money.  He said last year that he had a new supplier lined up, but I don't know how that turned out.  If you don't need to turn anything bigger than 3/4" in collets you would be well served to make a drawbar setup and buy some 3C collets. If you decide to go with the collet chuck, pay the money and get a good one.  I'm sure someone here can give you some feedback on the different brands.

Chuck


----------

